# Tell my teacher about my anxiety?



## teenage wildlife (Jul 26, 2014)

I have to give a presentation in Health, but I've been so nervous to do it that I've missed four classes. The thing is, is that i've never been officially diagnosed with social anxiety but I feel almost certain that I have it. I've never wanted to tell anyone because I'd get embarrassed and feel bad that people have to worry about me. I feel like my only option is to tell the teacher, but I'm afraid of her getting angry with me for not telling her sooner, or just not understanding my anxiety...I don't know. I feel like an idiot for screwing myself over with this. I'm sorry if I'm rambling on here but I just feel so upset over this. I just want some advice as to what anyone else would do..


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

I told my teacher about my anxiety the literal day I had to give a presentation in front of the class. Just like all teachers (I assume) She was very understanding, and let me sit it out and give me a B grade.

I'm sure you're teacher will understand as well. Most know the struggle of just being in school to shy kids is, and will try to help them as much as possible. 

Just tell him/her  The worst that can happen is that you would still have to give the presentation, but at least he/she might be more leaniant on you for further oral reports.


----------



## Miranda The Panda (Apr 5, 2015)

iCod said:


> I told my teacher about my anxiety the literal day I had to give a presentation in front of the class. Just like all teachers (I assume) She was very understanding, and let me sit it out and give me a B grade.
> 
> I'm sure you're teacher will understand as well. Most know the struggle of just being in school to shy kids is, and will try to help them as much as possible.
> 
> Just tell him/her  The worst that can happen is that you would still have to give the presentation, but at least he/she might be more leaniant on you for further oral reports.


This is good advice. The best thing you can do is talk to your teacher as soon as possible and just be honest with them.


----------



## Nick0 (May 1, 2015)

Don't forget that teachers are human too and will try to help you. I wish I had told my teacher about how nervous I was before I did my "disaster" presentation as I like to refer to it now.

Basically I froze halfway through and didn't know what to say anymore. After about 20 seconds all I did was stare at the table and a minute after that the teacher told me I could sit down. After that I had to see him after class and he was very understanding and even offered me a do-over. Unfortunately this was not during the period where I tried to face my fears and I ended up stopping with that class alltogether.

I don't really know how your school works but maybe you should not only tell your Health teacher but someone higher up aswell. Do you have any kind of counceling at your school?


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

When is the presentation due?

Regardless how the teacher reacts, try not to beat yourself up too much for the avoidance. We've all done it. It (avoidance) is something that goes hand in hand with having anxiety problems, unfortunately. Self-loathing just makes it worse.

There's no way of knowing how the teacher will react, unfortunately, but it's still probably best to tell her. I'd hope for the best but prepare for the worst. 

A negative response from the teacher will be damaging, but as hard as it is, try not to take it to heart. Many people just don't understand Social Anxiety, and depending on the mood of the person at the time, they may be unsympathetic or sympathetic. That is to do with them though, and is not your fault.

I'm rambling a bit now :um but basically I'm sure all of us here who have been through school or university have experienced the panic that comes with having avoided something for so long because of the anxiety, then running out of time to get it done. It hurts at the time, but you'll survive it. There will be other opportunities.

I experienced the kind of situation you're in many times. The feeling of dread in your stomach is not fun at all. 

Fear of disaster is a big part of what keeps procrastination/avoidance going. Sometimes it's good to learn that the 'disaster' when it comes is actually not quite as bad as we had feared (or that we are more able to handle it than we think), and that we can get through it and that often there will be opportunities again to make up for whatever we missed. 

Good luck!


----------



## GrowStrong (Oct 17, 2014)

I would definitely tell your teacher about your SA and ask if you can do the presentation in front of them only during lunch or after/before school.

I'd be very surprised if they said no.


----------



## teenage wildlife (Jul 26, 2014)

Nick0 said:


> I don't really know how your school works but maybe you should not only tell your Health teacher but someone higher up aswell. Do you have any kind of counceling at your school?


There is a counseling center at school. I've been thinking about talking to my house counselor for awhile now. Maybe if my teacher brings it up too I'll manage to do it.



TicklemeRingo said:


> When is the presentation due?


It was due some weeks ago...at my school, we have Health/Gym twice a week.

I plan on emailing my teacher tonight, so I hope it works out alright...


----------

